
The Cornucopia: MIT's 3D food printer patiently awaits 'the future' - joelhaus
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/21/the-cornucopia-mits-3d-food-printer-patiently-awaits-the-futu/
======
iwwr
Finally, CNC kit for pastry fabrication.

